# Yellow little cysts/lumps/growth all over pigeon chicks' beaks



## Silvarrior22 (Apr 12, 2018)

So, I live in Pakistan and i have a pigeon couple in a pretty decent cage. Around Feb, the female laid two eggs and they hatched last month. The chicks seemed to be doing fine and coming on strong and healthy and are currently around 12-15 days old. But yesterday, i happened to look closer into their nesting bowl and noticed lots of little yellow cysts all over their beaks and around the eyes. Their flesh also looks weird beneath their feathers. I dont think its canker since the descriptions and pics I found online are so different from this. 




























Their droppings appear normal and the mom pigeon feeds them regularly. But they look really weak. I have looked inside their beaks and found no lesions
Ill take them to a vet as soon as I can (impossible till Saturday evening) but i need to know what the problem is here and if the parents are affected (they seem fine and are eating ok)
what do you think it is and what immediate treatment do you suggest?


----------



## Silvarrior22 (Apr 12, 2018)

Guys I just noticed lots of little white cysts on their feet too. Do you think it could be pigeon pox?


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

Sounds likely. I hope someone more experienced helps you.
I agree, it does not look like canker.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your birds have pox. You keep them outside without protection from mosquitoes and that is what happens. You may need to hand feed them if they stop eating, which they may. It may get so bad that they can't see to be able to eat. Or they may be so sick that they don't want to eat. You will then need to hand feed them till they hopefully get over the virus. There is no medication once they have it. The virus just needs to work its way through. This will take weeks. You need to find a way to protect them, and any other birds you have from mosquitoes.


----------



## Silvarrior22 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I called the local vet to my home and told him about the pox, he said it should pass but gave me to an antibiotic tablet named Azithromycin to mix in the birds' water every morning. Also, I did not think about mosquitoes at all, I didnt even know they were harmful to pigeons. I used to keep hens back in the day and those would eat up any insect nearby, so I still had that assumption with pigeons. Btw, the parent birds don't show any symptoms. They are still feeding the chicks, and if I notice them stopping, I'll handfeed them.


----------



## Silvarrior22 (Apr 12, 2018)

@Jay3 I'll be shifting the cage next to the external air cooler in my back terrace as it gets quite hot here. The air around the cooler remains really cool throughout the day and I'll be installing a mosquito net all around the cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't give them the antibiotic. You are just going to mess up their good gut bacteria, which helps to keep them healthy. It won't help their illness. Antibiotics are for bacterial illness. Pox is a virus. As with people, antibiotics do not work on a virus. They kill bacteria, both good and bad. Since pox is not caused by a bacteria, you will not do anything to touch the pox, but you will kill off all their good gut bacteria that they need to fight off other illnesses. Instead, give the parents probiotics and healthy things.

You really need to learn more about pigeons if you are going to keep them. You need to go online and read about what pigeons require, and to learn about the common illnesses they get and how to prevent them, or how to treat them if they do come down with something. You won't get much help from the vets there. Not fair to keep any animal unless you know how to care for them, and what their needs are.


----------

